
The growth of spoken-word festivals - hecubus
https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/words-made-flesh-why-author-events-are-the-new-hot-tickets-1.3917073
======
brobdingnagians
> But the new divide emerging will increasingly be between those who have no
> choice but to rely on digital services for health, education or even
> companionship and those who are wealthy or privileged enough to choose human
> interaction instead.

Reminds me of the switch from when being fat meant you were wealthy to when
being fat meant you were poor or didn't have the leisure time to exercise. The
fashion always depends on what you have the ability to choose to do, rather
than an objective scientific standard. I think it also shows up in the
backlash when people realize that something that has become prevalent is
harmful, but only the few have a choice to do something different. I see this
in my own life; sometimes it takes major effort to go and do something away
from the screen and to be mindful of little daily things.

~~~
bitwize
In _The Stars My Destination_ , main character Gully Foyle, in character as
the aristocrat Geoffrey Fourmyle, makes a grand entrance by using various land
and air vehicles -- in a fictional universe where instantaneous mental
teleportation, called jaunting, is normal and commonplace for humans.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
The "Oscar Wilde’s talk [...]" piece is not bad either:
[https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/oscar-wilde-s-
talk-...](https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/oscar-wilde-s-talk-
inspired-his-rise-and-led-to-his-downfall-1.3917086)

